# Want to convert my honda to electric.Any ideas?



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well a preliminary is have you researched what a used production EV costs? i.e. you can get a leaf for ~$10k. 

You can easily spend that much on a conversion. It is why you don't hear as much about beer budget builds anymore.

Also you have a lot of homework to do if you still want to build your own,
a 72v 5ah battery isn't going to get you anywhere.

Dig through evalbum.com, only I would plan on using a used EV battery from a salvage vehicle, in the 300-400v range, or reconfigured for 120v or so. There is still a lot of lead batteries listed there, don't use that, but otherwise lots of options.


----------



## sophocha (Apr 26, 2015)

I know that 72v 5ah won't cut it, I'm gonna put lipos in parallel to up the ah. So there is no easy and cheap way out of this? Maybe keep my 72v bike and use that instead? 

Also, where I live there are no salvaged batteries from leaf or any other electric vehicle whatsoever. Even salvaging forklift motors will be hard.

Thanks for the recommendation though. I will search through evalbum



dcb said:


> well a preliminary is have you researched what a used production EV costs? i.e. you can get a leaf for ~$10k.
> 
> You can easily spend that much on a conversion. It is why you don't hear as much about beer budget builds anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well a leaf has a 24kwh pack, so that would be about $7,000 worth of those 11v 5ah batteries (432 of them, maybe a quantity discount). But if you can get the voltage up then you can look at inexpensive induction motors, and an ac motor controller kit (and a charger, and a bms, and a transmission/driveline adapter and etc. etc.)


----------



## sophocha (Apr 26, 2015)

hm, that looks promising ....any links to the induction motor?



dcb said:


> well a leaf has a 24kwh pack, so that would be about $7,000 worth of those 11v 5ah batteries (432 of them, maybe a quantity discount). But if you can get the voltage up then you can look at inexpensive induction motors, and an ac motor controller kit (and a charger, and a bms, and a transmission/driveline adapter and etc. etc.)


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

sure, in the states. Look at craigslist/ebay/govliquidation/???

But you have to know what you want, and if you don't know anything about electronics it is going to be a long road.


----------



## D a n n y^ (Aug 4, 2015)

sophocha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where are you located? Your project sounds doable for sure... just like you were saying, budget and getting parts in your location. I'm in San Diego, CA and in my area there are a ton of failed/ outdated EV projects for sale that could be used if parted out.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophocha (Apr 26, 2015)

Wish I was in the States, seams like parts are in abundance over there. I'm on the other side of the pond, specifically Cyprus. I could get parts from the States but shipping would be overwhelming. There are no EV projects going around, in fact my ebike that I've build was the very 1st DIY ebike in Cyprus! There used to be some Gwiz cars going around but that was it for the electric car scene. Leafs? maybe a handful....so what are my options regarding salvaging parts? Are forklift motors any good?












D a n n y^ said:


> Where are you located? Your project sounds doable for sure... just like you were saying, budget and getting parts in your location. I'm in San Diego, CA and in my area there are a ton of failed/ outdated EV projects for sale that could be used if parted out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well it costs so much to convert, a lot of folks just buy a used one. 

There are a few used on Cyprus from 9500€ to 12500€
https://www.bestcypruscar.com/

i.e.
https://www.bestcypruscar.com/carDetails.php?n=1&car_id=290504

don't you have junk yards you can call or something? They probably have no idea what to do with a salvage EV and you might get a ton of parts for cheap. Or a craigslist/ebay or something for bargain parts hunting?

Nice bike BTW


----------



## sophocha (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, a leaf for 10.000....I might as well buy that and get over with it!

There are couple of junk yards around but they think that their used parts are made out of gold! I know there is a recycling center for lead-acid batteries so I might pop there to ask if I can get some for cheap. Forklift motor will be next.....



dcb said:


> well it costs so much to convert, a lot of folks just buy a used one.
> 
> There are a few used on Cyprus from 9500€ to 12500€
> https://www.bestcypruscar.com/
> ...


----------



## george_zeus (Dec 7, 2016)

yes it can be converted but it cost very high to convert honda car on electric.


----------



## raphen (Jan 11, 2017)

*raphen*

Maybe your bike and Leaf can have an unfortunate but well timed accident. You could be like well instead of dealing with insurancE companies you just give me your car.


----------



## ANTREOU (Apr 4, 2017)

You cannot legally convert a gas car to electric in Cyprus.
I have some used forklift and other DC permanent magnet motors salvage motors in Nicosia


----------

